# Speaker Blown / Center Gauges / Trim Issues - Photos



## Casey J Porter (Jan 4, 2015)

My drivers side door speaker is pretty much out when bass hits it. I keep my bass at +3 and since I have a relatively loud exhaust I do have it up higher than normal but never higher than 42. While I like the factor sound I was curious if there are any after market speaker upgrades that will work with the stock player? Usually not, but I thought I'd ask because if I'm going to replace one speaker why not do them all?

I'm also interested in getting center gauges that are blue to match and I was wondering what all was available for that? 

Also, the GTO badging inside the car and a little bit on the steering is bubbling up. I imagine I just have to replace the badging but I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem?

On the drivers back seat the blue stitching as ripped. I bought the car this way and it wasn't a deal breaker. I was just curious were I could buy that same blue stitching to have it fixed.

Thank you in advanced. To show my thanks enjoy the photos of my GTO below.

Hooters and Hotrods 1-18-15 (4) by Casey J Porter, on Flickr

Hooters and Hotrods 1-18-15 (55) by Casey J Porter, on Flickr

Hooters and Hotrods 1-18-15 (56) by Casey J Porter, on Flickr

Hooters and Hotrods 1-18-15 (57) by Casey J Porter, on Flickr


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The gauges you may be able to get from SSCS and for sure from JHP but be prepared to pay a lot for them. You can get blue digital gauges from some places like VEI Systems a lot cheaper. 

I've never changed my speakers but they are 2 ohm and most replacement speakers are 4 ohm. You can use them but it's harder for the amp designed for 2 ohm to drive them and they will clip if you drive them at high levels plus the unbalance with the other speakers. Maybe you can cruise the for sale places or eBay for used ones?

If the windows are or were untinted the leather dries out especially if it hasn't been conditioned regularly. I can't help you on the stitching. You'll have to call around to car interior upholsterers. 

I like girls.


----------



## Casey J Porter (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I'll probably just get a replacement factory speaker. As far the gauges and stitching go I'll just have to price those out.


----------

